
Ask HN: What is the best laptop one can buy/build to replace a Mac? - WayToDoor
My father is used to Mac and Mac os, but his 2011 MBP is running a little too slow for him (think generic development on Intellij IDEA and some gaming)<p>For ~1500€, I want to give him a new, powerful computer that is not plagued with issues like new Mac books currently are.<p>I heard thunkpads were great, any ideas?
======
franciscojgo
Oh man. Im not even a hardcode Apple fan but the best mac to replace another
mac is still a mac. Windows is all fun and games until your computers suddenly
forces an update. Suddenly it slows down without no easy way to figure out the
root issue. The start up starts glitching on you. And the computer just doesnt
do what you expect it to. The new macs apparently have randomhardware issues
but no absurd software issues. I'm writing from a 15in 2017 MBP though and
it's all good. Yes biased. But try a year old windows for a few weeks and I
would bet you would consider soemthing else. But maybe not.

~~~
zepearl
I am a hardcore Linux&Lenovo fan, but I agree with the statement "the best mac
to replace another mac is still a mac" (keeping the target user in mind -
changing OS has a major impact).

------
rahimnathwani
Slightly above your price range, but Apple's refurbished store in the UK still
has a few 2015 MBP 15":

[https://www.apple.com/uk/shop/refurbished/mac/2015-macbook-p...](https://www.apple.com/uk/shop/refurbished/mac/2015-macbook-
pro)

